# Fayetteville Nc Trophy Race



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

1 July Is Our 2nd Annual Independence Bash Trophy Race $10 For Non-members And $7 For Members Trophies For 1-3 In A-main Etc And Any Other Class With Atleast 7 Entries Early Entry Is Till 17 June Early Entry Is $7 For Non-members And $5 For Members If There Is 10 Etc Pre-entered There Will Be Trophies For B Main Etc 1-3 And Winner Of A C-main 
We Are Tring To Have Some Give Aways Too 
Hope To See You There 

Need Info E-mail Me @ [email protected]


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

we hope to make this our biggest turn out yet our most so far is 36 entries come and help us make it happen 

info can be found at http://frmc0.tripod.com


----------

